
Angry Birds Crushes Facebook in App Downloads - techiediy
http://www.techieinsider.com/news/13710
======
itg
Not surprising considering facebook's app is complete garbage, unstable, and
they keep on throwing in new "features" while neglecting to take care of the
problems and bugs.

~~~
techiediy
the facebook app does suck, but you'd figure a lot of people download it
because it's 'facebook'

